
Google Drops Plan for Speck Encryption in Android - AdmiralAsshat
http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1808.0/05226.html
======
londons_explore
It's sad that the original story got so much attention, yet this change of
direction gets so little.

------
cbluth
TLDR; the encryption wasn't performant enough, so dropped encryption all
together. Makes sense...

~~~
arghwhat
What? No. That's not the TL;DR at all.

AES in XTS mode wasn't performant enough. Speck in XTS mode was a candidate,
but it had a very dubious background.

So, instead they developed construct based on existing trusted primitives that
is faster than both AES-XTS and Speck-XTS on the target hardware.

